# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Здоровый образ жизни >  Бретарианство

## atmavan

есть ли кто-нибудь на форуме, кто имеет опыт бретарианства? Очень интересно. Надоело кушать... Хочется отказаться от еды вообще  :smilies: 
Проанализировав свое питание, пришел к выводу что еда приносит только беспокойства: трата энергии, времени и денег.
Ем лишь в конце дня и то, только для эмоциональной разгрузки, но ведь можно и по-другому наверное..

Уже вижу как пойдут ответы типа: кто не ест слишком много и ест слишком мало...
Про это не надо. Я хочу из жизни опыт услышать, если такой есть. Реально достало ЕСТЬ.
Прямо наркотик какой-то. Несколько недель моносыроедил, и просто летал, видел что еды нужно очень мало реально, что все это надумано. Что просто мы живем в мире исполненном стресса, и еда - один из способов его снятия. Но снимаешь один стресс - а получаешь другой, может и бОльший... 

Напомниаю, что есть опыт двухлетнего сыроедения, это несравненно лучше моего опыта вегетарианства.
Не призываю к спорам как правильно питаться, потому что свято верю что каждому свое. Не то, чтобы много правд одновременно существует, просто для каждого временно своя правда...

----------


## Николай82

Это наверное лучше на специализированных сайтах искать.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

Когда австралийская телевизионная программа «60 минут» предложила Джасмухин продемонстрировать свою способность жить без пищи и воды, д-р Берес Венк (Beres Wenck) констатировал, что через 48 часов эксперимента у Джасмухин наблюдалось сильное обезвоживание, стресс и артериальная гипертензия[2]. Джасмухин заявила, что это явилось результатом «загрязнённого воздуха». На третий день она удалилась в горное убежище в 15 милях от города, где её состояние улучшилось. Тем не менее по мере продолжения съёмки у Джасмухин наблюдалась замедленная речь, расширенные зрачки и потеря веса около 6 кг. На четвёртый день Джасмухин признала, что теряет вес, но утверждала, что чувствует себя прекрасно. Д-р Венк заявил, что обезвоживание превысило 10 %, частота пульса удвоилась по сравнению с началом эксперимента, продолжение эксперимента может привести к почечной недостаточности[2]. В дальнейшем состояние Джасмухин продолжало ухудшаться из-за сильного обезвоживания. Д-р Венк заключил, что продолжение эксперимента представляет угрозу для жизни испытуемой, и съёмки были прекращены. Видео-репортаж об этом выходил также и на русском языке[3].
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Джасмухин
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Бретарианец

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Джасмухин пьет немного воды в течение суток. Она не полностью независима в вопросах питания.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Джасмухин пьет немного воды в течение суток. Она не полностью независима в вопросах питания.


Сколько бы она продержалась без пищи, но с водой - такого эксперимента не проводилось. Без воды обычный человек может обходиться 2-10 суток, так что в условиях научного эксперимента Джасмухин какого-то необычного результата не выдала.

----------


## Лена

> есть ли кто-нибудь на форуме, кто имеет опыт бретарианства? Очень интересно.


поищите в сети 
у нас таких нет  :vanca calpa:

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

В марте 2008 года Джасмухин была во Владивостоке и я три дня общался с ней с утра до вечера, т.к. переводил ее семинары. В употреблении пищи и даже воды она замечена не была за это время. В последний день я был у нее в гостиничном номере я зашел в туалет и там в унитазе лежала бумажка с надписью Disinfected, которая обыччно находится там, когда поселяешься в номер. Это значит, что за эти три дня в туалет она не ходила. У меня не сложилось впечатления, что она - мошенница. Так же она очень мало спит (3-4 часа), что тоже свидетельствует о неотягощенности организма пищей. Воду она пьет по необходимости, но не всегда.

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас



----------


## Dimas

:stena:

----------


## baladasa

а в чем ее разоблачение, в ролике сказано что ее запирали в комнате, а питается она воздухом и солнцем?

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> воздухом и солнцем


так праной, говорит, а не воздухом и солнцем. 
1.05 - "Мы едим. Мы едим божественную пищу. Мы едим космические частицы, и через дыхательные техники вы можете впитывать энергию из пространства между измерениями" 

Может, там это, чтобы улавливать энти космические частицы из межизмеренья :umnik2: , нужно было держать _изменённое состояние сознания_ tm, а  слежка могла здорово отвлекать. Это как это, знаете как умер иллюзионист Гудини? Его неожиданно - когда он не был подготовлен, не настроился - ударили в живот,->разрыв аппендикса, перитонит->RIP.

----------


## Александр.Б

Про сыроедение слышал у Аударья дхамы пр. Он говорил, что сыроедение, это хорошо для людей с огненной природой (много огня в теле). С сырой пищей человек получает много праны. А в пище приготовленной на огне, праны хоть и меньше, но зато присутствует психическая энергия повара (это не заменимо, если повар готовит с любовью).

----------


## Mayoroff-88

Что это за глупый термин "бретарианство"!?
То, что вы имеете ввиду, называется праноедением, и к британцам никакого отношения не имеет.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Что это за глупый термин "бретарианство"!?
> То, что вы имеете ввиду, называется праноедением, и к британцам никакого отношения не имеет.


_бретариа́нец (от англ. breath — дыхание), человек, которому для жизни нужен только воздух._
Почему слово из другого языка кажется Вам глупым?

----------


## Mayoroff-88

> _бретариа́нец (от англ. breath — дыхание), человек, которому для жизни нужен только воздух._
> Почему слово из другого языка кажется Вам глупым?


Потому что это называется праноедение или питание праной. Надо использовать простые для понимания термины, а не заимствовать искаженные термины из других словарей.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

У меня бретарианцы всегда ассоциируются с преторианцами. +на русский нельзя адекватно передать th.

----------


## Евгений Анатольевич

> Потому что это называется праноедение или питание праной. Надо использовать простые для понимания термины, а не заимствовать искаженные термины из других словарей.


+1 (так-то мы все "бреатхорианцы", по сути слова)

----------


## Кирилл 116

рассасывание каменной соли путь к бретарианству.

----------

